

What Can AI Get from Neuroscience? (2007) [pdf] - koopuluri
https://neurolab.gatech.edu/wp/wp-content/uploads/potter/publications/Potter-NeuroscienceForAIchapter.pdf

======
jostmey
It's going to be the other way around. The brain is a knotted mess of
connections between lots of different neuron types, and I don't believe the
complexity of the brain is a necessary feature of Intelligence. Because of
this extra complexity, the brain will serve as a poor model system for
Intelligence.

I think deep neural networks running on GPUs will teach us more about
Intelligence. Eventually, Neuroscientists will have to transfer ideas from
machine learning to notions of how the brain works.

~~~
xj9
Brains are the only pieces of hardware on the planet that exhibit intelligent
behavior. I think it's a bit arrogant to think we can do better when we don't
even know how the thing works!

~~~
robotresearcher
We have lots of examples of hardware and software that does things-previously-
thought-intelligent much faster than brains do them.

~~~
Gibbon1
My take is that's because brains don't do those sorts of things natively.
Meaning, no there isn't some level of abstraction in animal or human brains
that does lambda calculus. Which paradoxically makes us think that being able
to do lambda calculus as mark of intelligence when nothing is further from the
truth, it's just our brains are bad at it.

------
closetnerd
Sounds very reminiscent of what Jeff Hawkins has been talking about. His
company, Numenta, is specifically about creating AI by understand the
neocortex. Fascinating stuff.

------
amelius
How about the ethical side? If one copies the human brain more or less
exactly, then ethics will almost certainly become a big issue.

~~~
dominotw
>If one copies the human brain more or less exactly

Is there a reason to think that that is even a possibility?

~~~
closetnerd
At this point its difficult to say if it is or isn't a possibility.

